
Daily blue-light exposure shortens lifespan, causes degeneration in Drosophila - troydavis
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41514-019-0038-6
======
troydavis
The full text of this paper is free. From the abstract:

“We investigated the effects of light in the model organism, Drosophila
melanogaster, and determined that flies maintained in daily cycles of 12-h
blue LED and 12-h darkness had significantly reduced longevity compared with
flies maintained in constant darkness or in white light with blue wavelengths
blocked. Exposure of adult flies to 12 h of blue light per day accelerated
aging phenotypes causing damage to retinal cells, brain neurodegeneration, and
impaired locomotion. We report that brain damage and locomotor impairments do
not depend on the degeneration in the retina, as these phenotypes were evident
under blue light in flies with genetically ablated eyes.”

